# Requesting help from anyone with knowledge



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

A few days ago I appeared to be starting periods again. Since I'm pretty sure this is an impossibility after 20 years free, I looked the symptom up on the internet. I do understand that I need to go to my doctor's office for a pap smear as this can be caused by a variety of causes. I've been holding off hoping that the bleeding would stop - I just hate the idea of going in there with this symptom going on. If anyone has had something of this sort I'm begging, does the bleeding stop or do I have to bite the bullet and go in? I also can't drive because of seizures, and hate the thought also that something might spill in the taxi. . . . Thanks to all in advance


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

You do have to have to go to your gynecologist and get examined! Call today as I have noticed that the doctors in my area have long waiting times for appointments. My eye doctor gave me an appointment for January 2022! This is not something that should wait. Hopefully you will be alright.


----------



## pudgie713 (Apr 9, 2012)

This happened to me 2 years ago at the age of 65. My sister had just died and I thought maybe it was just too much stress in my life. Even so, I went to my doctor as soon as could. It turns out I had a polyp. It was removed and analyzed. The results came back as pre-cancerous cells. My doctor advised a total hysterectomy, which I did. Everything went as planned. No problems. Do not put off going to the doctor. If I had waited who knows what the outcome would have been. My doctor was very surprised to learn it was pre-cancerous.


----------



## kenreg (Oct 30, 2015)

You must go to the doctor! Periods don't just start up again. It could be a symptom of a serious disease (especially the really bad one). Your doctor will ask these questions: Is the bleeding regular, like once a month for a week? Describe the flow, is it spotty, light, heavy. How often does it happen, a little every day, every few days or all the time? Does it hurt? Is it a vague twinge, a cramp, an ache or do you need pain medication? I had something like this and I went to the doctor, it was a wayward follicle in my ovary having a last hurrah, but my doctor was concerned and gave me a lot of tests. This is like finding a lump in a breast, you go and have it checked. So, please go. It's a nuisance, but it could save your life.


----------



## JennieG (Jul 17, 2011)

Bite the bullet and go NOW. I can tell you what can happen if you don't. I was "too busy" with my elderly parents and put it off, almost too late. 12 years later, and I'm fine. But it could have been much worse.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

I have had exactly this experience -- my commute to work was about 7 minutes, and on more than one occasion I had to turn back home to change because there was a crime scene going on there. Huh, I thought. That's a hell of a thing. 

This went on for a few months, and then in late August 2018, my girlfriends and I were hiking along a pretty creek, discussing our menopause symptoms and I said "hey, have you had the thing where you stop bleeding for forever and then you start again and it's like that scene in 'The Shining' when the elevator doors open?" They both stopped and stared at me, each of them saying "That's not a thing! Get to the doctor! What are you thinking?"

To get them off my back, I did, and turns out it was cancer. I had a hysterectomy (on Friday the 13 as chance would have it) and they caught it in plenty of time. No problems since then.

Please. Get yourself to the doctor! You don't want to have my girlfriends yelling at you --

Kate


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

When you make your appt say you have unusual bleeding and that you are post menopausal as they will book you an appt fast. Saying I have bleeding is too vague.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thank goodness for good friends for Kate. Take her advice and go asap. Catching cancer early is the key to survival and hope it is not that. Don't wait, wear a pad (Even if it is self made out of whatever)if you have to take a taxi, just go. You might even want to go to an urgent care if you can't get in to see a gynecologist fast. That could possibly get you into a gyn faster if a phone call doesn't result in an appointment soon.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Get to the doctor asap.


----------



## agioblas (Jun 10, 2019)

You must see your gynecologist, bleeding or not!!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Whether the bleeding stops or not, you seriously need to see a doctor. This is abnormal bleeding and needs to be investigated. Please make an appointment today.


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

call ur Dr's. office and ask them. They may want u to wait til Bleeding stops.


----------



## midDinCA (Aug 29, 2014)

I agree with others! Get in ASAP. I have worked in doctor's offices and hospitals for 45 years. There were too many cases of young women who were bleeding, had breast lumps and put off examinations too long. Many of them didn't make it! My mother was one of the breast lump group. She found lump, put off doc visit-she didn't want to be examined by man. By the time she finally went in, the lump was size of apricot. She underwent mastectomy (surgery of choice at that time). After the surgery was over,doc came out and told my father, "We got it all but I am afraid we are too late." She died 5 years later, age 50, of metastasized cancer. The last year was awful!

Please, please, please get breast mammography and Pap smears, exam. While there is a lot that can be done today and treatments are so different, if you wait too long, you are still dead! This is cancer awareness month! 

My mother's last words to me over 50 years ago were "Promise me you will get mammogram every year." 

I can still see her casket in the doorway of funeral home with sun shining on it. I was in my late 20's. I am now 81.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do whatever you have to do to create a pad and go to your doctor now. I cannot emphasize “NOW” enough


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't wait to ask questions here - you know the answer....SEE A DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY, if you can't get an early appointment, go to ER.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, get to your doctor. Don't wait for the bleeding to stop--it may not. 
A pap smear is not enough to rule out uterine cancer, so don't wait for the bleeding to stop to get that test.
I had bleeding after one year and two months after my last period, and my doctor did a D&C to be sure I didn't have uterine cancer. A biopsy takes only a small sample of the uterine lining and a negative result does NOT mean you don't have cancer!
Remember, if you have cancer, it will continue to grow. Worrying about what the bleeding might be and putting off visiting your doctor because you're afraid of bad news won't stop cancer from growing!
Don't wait until it's too late!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

See your doctor, please! Any bleeding after menopause needs to be checked out. It may be nothing, but better to be safe.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Get to the doctor. Don’t put it off.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I also had a similar problem....I went to the doctor & they did an ultrasound & some other tests...my choices were...a D & C ( but the bleeding could come back) or a total hysterectomy....I chose the hysterectomy. It wasn't cancer & the doctor didn't really know why the bleeding started (I couldn't get a lot of info fr him)....but just glad it wasn't so serious as cancer....yours might not be either...
Good luck & get going on this asap.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

People have you good advice. Go to the dr as soon as you can. It is not a normal thing to bleed after 20 years of not having your period. 
Don’t postpone because it always gets worse.
Good luck!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

You asked and got the same answer from everyone .
Get there. Period. Emergency. Bleeding is NOT normal. If you cant see a gyn in a week or less, go to the ER. Unusual bleeding IS an emergency.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Butterfly53 said:


> A few days ago I appeared to be starting periods again. Since I'm pretty sure this is an impossibility after 20 years free, I looked the symptom up on the internet. I do understand that I need to go to my doctor's office for a pap smear as this can be caused by a variety of causes. I've been holding off hoping that the bleeding would stop - I just hate the idea of going in there with this symptom going on. If anyone has had something of this sort I'm begging, does the bleeding stop or do I have to bite the bullet and go in? I also can't drive because of seizures, and hate the thought also that something might spill in the taxi. . . . Thanks to all in advance


Wear a pad or adult protection briefs and get to your doctor!

Mine was not post-menopausal, but I did have abnormal bleeding. First I went through cancer screening and I worried for 6 months. I would have gone crazy constantly worrying because would have to redo the test every 6 months. Discussed it with my doctor and we came up with the plan for exploratory surgery. Went in for exploratory surgery and signed the paperwork that if they found anything to go ahead with a hysterectomy. Only my uterus was taken, all other areas were just fine. When all was said and done, visual signs of tissue death and decay. I would have had ended up with cancer if I had let it go.


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

My gynecologist told me, "ANY bleeding past menopause is cause for concern!"

I had a pinprick of blood, barely noticeable, but she took it very seriously.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

You really do need to go and I am a dreadful putter offer,similar for me, still was having periods but I would start bleeding other times; they papped me and found precancer cells, I was in the OR in a very short time for a hysterctomy. they tested issue after the surgery and found true cervical cancer cells even though there was less than 3 weeks from first DR visit there was a change in the cells.That was 35 years ago. I have never had a scrap of problem since. Please go


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

My girlfriend had bleeding and did not go to her doctor for almost 6 months. We buried her of cancer in January.
Go to your doctor is is such a small thing to do to save your life. Why would you hesitate?


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Bite the bullet... don't wait. 
My hubby's sister waited... sadly it was too late when she did go...


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

If that happened to me I would be at the doctors tomorrow!!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Butterfly53 said:


> A few days ago I appeared to be starting periods again. Since I'm pretty sure this is an impossibility after 20 years free, I looked the symptom up on the internet. I do understand that I need to go to my doctor's office for a pap smear as this can be caused by a variety of causes. I've been holding off hoping that the bleeding would stop - I just hate the idea of going in there with this symptom going on. If anyone has had something of this sort I'm begging, does the bleeding stop or do I have to bite the bullet and go in? I also can't drive because of seizures, and hate the thought also that something might spill in the taxi. . . . Thanks to all in advance


Run, don't walk, to your doctor immediately. This happened to me and I had to have surgery and chemo. I don't mean to scare you but this could be very serious. Better to know than do nothing and let things get out of hand. Please go to your doctor.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

This could be serious. Call doctor and explain in detail and they should book you right in. Of course it be nothing to worry about but you will have done the safe thing! I also send a prayer.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

You need to go to the gynecologist. It might be simply a polyp that needs to be removed or something very serious.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I know that sometimes there can be a change in hormone levels and it can be enough to make you start again but that doesn't mean that you don't talk to your doctor because you should. Nobody here is a medical professional who knows your personal medical history.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

If you can’t get an appointment with your Ob/Gyn immediately go to the ER, hopefully it’s something minor but you need to be seen as soon as possible. Good luck


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

jordi said:


> I know that sometimes there can be a change in hormone levels and it can be enough to make you start again but that doesn't mean that you don't talk to your doctor because you should. Nobody here is a medical professional who knows your personal medical history.


Do not assume everyone here is not a medical professional. I'm, a Certified Diagnostic Medical Sonagrapher and she needs an endovaginal ultrasound.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

jordi said:


> I know that sometimes there can be a change in hormone levels and it can be enough to make you start again but that doesn't mean that you don't talk to your doctor because you should. Nobody here is a medical professional who knows your personal medical history.


No, people don't start again after 20 years past menopause. Periods don't start up again after all that time. 
She should be very concerned about cancer at this point, to be blunt. Although there are a number of other causes for abnormal bleeding, cancer is life threatening, and should be ruled out by tests before assuming that she doesn't have it.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrscolumbo said:


> Do not assume everyone here is not a medical professional. I'm, a Certified Diagnostic Medical Sonagrapher and she needs an endovaginal ultrasound.


At the very least. If it were me--actually, it was me, years ago--I would insist on a biopsy at least. And I did. I then had a D&C to be sure. 
If I started bleeding tomorrow, I'd want the same tests.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrscolumbo said:


> Do not assume everyone here is not a medical professional. I'm, a Certified Diagnostic Medical Sonagrapher and she needs an endovaginal ultrasound.


Correction. What she said: "Nobody here is a medical professional *who knows your personal medical history*.
And neither do you. And besides, only her doctor knows what plans of action to take, not you. With me from the start were biopsies.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

On reflection, I think you should go to ER. They can do the blood work and ultrasound right there.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't ask here! Call your doctor, and speak with them, they can tell you if you need to wait until the bleeding stops. My mom started spot bleeding at the age of 82, yes, it was cancer. Don't waste time, do what you know to do!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

I hope we didn't scare you, please see if the exchange will contact him as it is the weekend, but I wouldn't wait until Monday. If you can't, please go to ER now, it could be minor or major, but this is one that needs immediate attention.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bite the bullet and go to the doctor. If you are bleeding, something is most certainly wrong.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I never heard of such a thing! Thanks for sharing and hope everything will be fine with you.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree you should go to the doctor!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Don't wait to ask questions here - you know the answer....SEE A DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY, if you can't get an early appointment, go to ER.


I agree. You don't want to mess around with this.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> Get to the doctor asap.


I agree.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

My Mother told me when I was young any blood after periods stopped needed a Doctor. I only had a few drops in the toilet but I called. My primary made an appointment with a GYN that did a clear pap. She called and I had uterine cancer. She sent me I had everything removed by a Doctor using a robot followed by radiation. My cancer was found early. Often, not found until patient has had it for 10 years! The uterine cancer did not show on pap test but half the organ had cancer including the entire uterus. CALL YOUR DOCTOR NOW! It is not a waste of time!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Any bleeding after menopause is suspect- see your gyn ASAP! My sis worked in a gyn oncology ward for several years and she stressed this advice with her sisters. Too many times she dealt with the sad realty from women who ignored symptoms. Good luck.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

A knitting pal of mine restarted periods and when she went to the hospital it turned out that she had been prescribed oestrogen. She should only have been on this med for 6 weeks maximum, but her GP had been prescribing it to her for over a year. The periods stopped shortly after she gave up the medication.

Please get yourself to the doctors.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

if you can't get in to see your doctor right away, go to urgent care.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Get yourself to a doctor immediately. It may not be serious but could also be something that should be caught early.


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

As an English State Registered Nurse for 30 years, I urge you to get to your Doctor as soon as possible. It may be nothing serious BUT please, please, get it checked out to be sure. I will be thinking of you! XX


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You really do need to go to your doctor. I started getting bleeding again, even though I went through menopause eight years ago. It turned out that I had a large, benign polyp, which absolutely had to be removed. I went to the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, Florida, a little over three hours' drive from my house, where I had an endometrial biopsy, a hysteroscopy, dilation and curettage, and a polypectomy. I was under general anesthesia. I couldn't have been treated better at the Mayo Clinic.

Yes, you can have a biopsy done in your doctor's office, but I'd really suggest having all that done under general anesthesia. You'll be in very little pain during and after the procedure. I was up and about the very next day, going to a museum and to an enormous used-book store in Jacksonville. My DH and I stayed in Jacksonville for a couple of days, just in case anything went wrong. Nothing did.

The gynecologist who operated on me and his nurse told me that I might have some bleeding and cramping for up to 6 weeks after the procedure, and they prescribed appropriate medications for me. The bleeding went away very quickly, but the cramping did last for a while. It didn't go on for as long as 6 weeks though.

Please do go to see your doctor immediately and get this looked into. I was so relieved after I'd had it dealt with.

Please keep us posted on how you're doing.

Hazel


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Call the doctor immediately! If it hasn’t been already mentioned, you should tell the receptionist your symptoms and you should be able to get into the doctor that day or the next. If the receptionist doesn’t want to take the information ask to speak to the nurse and tell the nurse your symptoms. If neither of these work, you’re going to the wrong doctor. Find of a doctor, preferably OB/GYN, and repeat the process. Keep looking until you find a Doctor who pays attention to your symptoms! This is important!!!???????????????????????? It may be something minor now (hopefully) but could get dangerous quickly.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Run, don't walk to the doctor's office. If you've looked online, then you know this can be a potentially dangerous problem and if it turns out not to be then you'll have peace of mind. GO!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

All in agreement here: see a doctor asap. I had that situation and not to scare you (or maybe it will scare you), but mine was cancer and I got surgery and treatment soon after. When you call for the appointment, they will know it is urgent and get you in soon. I wish you well.

Edited to add: I am well now 5 years later. It was tough at the time. I had a biopsy and went back for the results as scheduled, but it wasn't back yet. The reason being that it was sent to a special lab. That was when I became more concerned.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Go to the doctor. Do not wait. This happened to my grandmother and she had uterine cancer. After treatment she lived 20+ more years. Please get this taken care of. Don't be embarrassed, don't worry about the taxi. The doctors and taxi drivers have probably seen far grosser things.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

Why are you asking for medical information here? Ask your doctor and do it NOW!



Butterfly53 said:


> A few days ago I appeared to be starting periods again. Since I'm pretty sure this is an impossibility after 20 years free, I looked the symptom up on the internet. I do understand that I need to go to my doctor's office for a pap smear as this can be caused by a variety of causes. I've been holding off hoping that the bleeding would stop - I just hate the idea of going in there with this symptom going on. If anyone has had something of this sort I'm begging, does the bleeding stop or do I have to bite the bullet and go in? I also can't drive because of seizures, and hate the thought also that something might spill in the taxi. . . . Thanks to all in advance


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

callmechicken said:


> if you can't get in to see your doctor right away, go to urgent care.


Urgent care cannot do blood work or ultrasound or CT or MRI. A Scan nurse told me first to go to urgent care and when I asked about lab work we agreed my DH go to ER where they did do lab work.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

CALL TODAY!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrscolumbo said:


> Urgent care cannot do blood work or ultrasound or CT or MRI. A Scan nurse told me first to go to urgent care and when I asked about lab work we agreed my DH go to ER where they did do lab work.


3 of my neighboring urgicare/urgentcare centers do indeed do bloodwork on the premises. They can even do pap smears, send the sample off and doctor gets results.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Make an appointment with your Dr is soon is possible, you know is not normal to bleed at your age, don’t think about it , hugs.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrscolumbo said:


> Urgent care cannot do blood work or ultrasound or CT or MRI. A Scan nurse told me first to go to urgent care and when I asked about lab work we agreed my DH go to ER where they did do lab work.


Do some Googling and you will find out that urgicare/urgentcare centers actual do indeed do more than you think.
Yes, they do bloodwork and much more.

https://www.solvhealth.com/blog/what-services-do-urgent-care-centers-provide

https://www.myonemedicalsource.com/2020/12/23/urgent-care-centers-lab-work/

https://www.healthcareguys.com/2016/05/25/what-type-of-diagnostics-does-an-urgent-care-clinic-conduct

And many more ...


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Please see a gynecologist immediately! Like you, I started cramping and spotting at age 74--had a D&C to remove a polyp. Easy/peasy! This was almost a year ago--but the COVID situation didn't cause a problem. Don't wait...it's probably something simple, but you have to rule out a more serious diagnosis. Good luck!


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

JennyG12 said:


> Do some Googling and you will find out that urgicare/urgentcare centers actual do indeed do more than you think.
> Yes, they do bloodwork and much more.
> 
> https://www.solvhealth.com/blog/what-services-do-urgent-care-centers-provide
> ...


Maybe it's different in different areas, I live in So. California.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrscolumbo said:


> Maybe it's different in different areas, I live in So. California.


So I guess your broad statement was incorrect then. It is your area care center that does not provide those services.
The OP is in Texas, and others reading this topic are in other parts of the USA and the world.

And as I stated for myself - there are 3 centers around me that provide alot more than you think. Yes one being bloodwork.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

As a retired gynaecologist I would advise you to get an urgent appointment.It might not be serious but...


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree Go


----------



## gretchen (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes!!!! Get to your GYN doc asap.....I went through this a decade ago and after a few D&Cs, they finally gave me a hysterectomy because I had a pre cancerous growth....please do not wait....you will feel so much better if you go to you doctor! The first time I was bleeding they gave me something to stop the flow. Good luck !


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay, Butterfly, you have a consensus -- we all understand that you wanted to check in to see if anyone else had a similar experience, which many of us have. And no one has shrugged and said, you know, doctor, no doctor, whatever. (This may be the absolutely first time a post on this forum has had no -- not one -- disputed opinion, so well done you on finding the one topic on which we all agree!)

Please let us know that you've made the appointment? We'll be worrying about you. 

Stay well --
Kate


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

See a Doctor now. Do not wait.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you recently started some sort of hormonal replacement therapy?If not this can be a sign of endometrial cancer. You need a vaginal ultrasound at the very least to check the thickness of the endometrium. From there you might need a biopsy.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Wear a wad of napkins in your panties if necessary. Go to your doctor ASAP. I went through several D & C's before having the endometrium burned off for cancerous cells. That saved my life. The last procedure was done in a same day surgery. Motrin took care of the post-op pain. Necessary health care is seldom convenient. Perhaps there is someone in your church that can take you. Good luck.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

mrscolumbo said:


> When you make your appt say you have unusual bleeding and that you are post menopausal as they will book you an appt fast. Saying I have bleeding is too vague.


Excellent advise


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Go see the doctor NOW!!!!


----------



## Kate T (Sep 20, 2016)

Definitely go to the doctor as soon as you can. When calling, describe what is happening and they might be able to see you sooner rather than later.


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

You have to go in as soon as possible. I had very light spotting start 2 years ago and waited a year to go in. They had to do a D&C and remove a patch from inside my uterus. Fortunately it was not cancerous, but my doctor told me firmly to come in immediately if it ever happens again.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

And if you are concerned about going while the bleeding is going on...your doctor has seen it many times. It is part of his job. Don't wait, get to the doctor


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

And if you are concerned about going while the bleeding is going on...your doctor has seen it many times. It is part of his job. Don't wait, get to the doctor


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Go to the Dr!!!!! It might be nothing. Better sooner than later. Nila


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Make an appointment with your Dr. and keep that appointment. DO IT!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

And if you can't get an appointment right away, get to the ER or an Urgent Care Clinic.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i would see my gyn and state its an emergency. better to be safe on this.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

If you can't get to your doctor, go to the ER. Vaginal bleeding is nothing to be casual about. Go NOW!


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

You are in a predicament over how to get there. Is there a friend. But you must get there promptly


Butterfly53 said:


> A few days ago I appeared to be starting periods again. Since I'm pretty sure this is an impossibility after 20 years free, I looked the symptom up on the internet. I do understand that I need to go to my doctor's office for a pap smear as this can be caused by a variety of causes. I've been holding off hoping that the bleeding would stop - I just hate the idea of going in there with this symptom going on. If anyone has had something of this sort I'm begging, does the bleeding stop or do I have to bite the bullet and go in? I also can't drive because of seizures, and hate the thought also that something might spill in the taxi. . . . Thanks to all in advance


----------

